# What % of china Gh users are forming antibodies??



## Zeek (Apr 18, 2012)

Chew on this information for a bit, it is news that has been proclaimed over and over by gensci/jintropin. Could these low responders in fact have built up antibodies as they have been warning about since 2005?

Let me explain it without pulling a nasty ole copy and paste job 

Gensci is basically saying that their pharm grade Gh is pure 191aa and that many of these "others" do in fact at least contain small amounts 192aa and that this will shoot up the occurring of anti body formation.

They claim that users of Jintropin much like humatrope only have a 3% chance of for forming antibodies to the Gh and in essence stop your own bodys HGH from functioning as it should. IMO this would also affect the bodies reponse to gh injected from outside as well.

They are claiming that 25% + of users of other chinese Gh are in fact forming antibodies from the gh they are taking. I don;t buy the 25%, think it is a scare tactic but I could buy into maybe 10-12% without twisting my arm much

we will have another test result from dahurt soon who will be testing the same rips mike has/same batch etc.

Myself,Mike,The Sponge,hurt will then be testing on elitropins, same batch!! that will be the test to watch for


----------



## Georgia (Apr 18, 2012)

More tests! Let's give the people the truth and help each other out...by getting the real thing instead of that fake shit! Thanks for all you do Zeek. Mike too!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats an interesting concept Zeek, thanks for sharing that...  I'm gonna look into this a little deeper.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 22, 2012)

even the pharm grade USA brands do admit to a small amount of users developing anti bodies to the GH they sell.

 could the cheaper stuff from UGL GH producers in china actually have a much higher percentage than the USA or EU?  I " think" "maybe" yes


----------

